# Babies are hatching pictures included



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well Aphrodite and Spike laid 7 more eggs, all fertile. They currently have Slick chick from last clutch who is a wf cinnamon pied hen and Liberty WF cinnamon lutino pearl from last clutch helping. Slick chick is 67 days old and Liberty is 60 days enjoy  3 hatched 4 more to go.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

very beautiful pics, the bubs are so cute and your little babies are so adorable, sweet kisses to them. I'm so happy for you and your babies. They are all so very sweet 
congratulations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are looking great!!! The older babies may even try to feed the new babies, so that should be interesting to see!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww adorable pics


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> They are looking great!!! The older babies may even try to feed the new babies, so that should be interesting to see!


Haha Roxy the older babies are assisting in the feedings already  I'll get a picture if I catch them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its so cool how that happens, we had our oldest babies from the SAME clutch trying to feed the younger the ones.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the fourth picture, with the little tiny baby head sticking up in the middle of the four older birds.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4th baby is pipping away!!  babies are being fed well full crops everytime I peak in I'm still trying to figure out how all 7 will fit in the box at about 2 weeks of age with parents hahahaha but I do intend on pulling this clutch and box will be coming down to give momma and daddy a break until next year


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love all the pictures your babies are all so adorable.That's so cute with the older babies helping with the feeding of the young babies.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing how they all "help out" with the rearing of the babies! You know with all that help every single one of those little ones will be strong and healthy! Beautiful pictures! Already missing when my little ones when they were little one!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such precious babies!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4th baby hatched!! It's another lutino and I think it's a cinnamon lutino again


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4th baby hatched another WF lutino but this baby is identical to Liberty so thinking WF cinnamon lutino


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is Great! It will be interesting to see what the dark eyed babies feather up to be. You should have a good variety of mutations in the nest once feathered. Also Liberty and Slick Chick should be weaned by the time this clutch is 3 weeks of age. They can be your helpers, again as you start to wean the next clutch.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> That is Great! It will be interesting to see what the dark eyed babies feather up to be. You should have a good variety of mutations in the nest once feathered. Also Liberty and Slick Chick should be weaned by the time this clutch is 3 weeks of age. They can be your helpers, again as you start to wean the next clutch.


Yes because the nest box is coming down and I will be rearranging the birds.. I'll keep Aphrodite & Spike in the cage and be moving everyone else  Momma and Daddy can have a chance again next year  also 5th baby arrived another dark eyed baby


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I forgot to add that 5th baby hatched another wf dark eyed baby can't wait for these babies to feather out 6th baby should arrive today or tomorrow and last baby bye the end of the week  Egg # 6 is 18 days and Egg # 7 is 15 days incubation


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

vow!! all this sounds interesting, do post more pics i would love to see pics of them growing


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe, so adorable <3


----------

